# Mountain Goat Ipa...rip



## Polar Beer (10/7/09)

I've heard on the hop vine that Mountain Goat have stopped bottling their IPA in favour of their Steam Ale. It's been a while since I've been in to the MG bar, but I reckon, like the IPA, the Steam ale uses organic grain. 

I'll miss the IPA.


----------



## kevo (10/7/09)

I have given MG so many tries over the years and everytime I get an overcabonated/infected beer *EXCEPT *for the IPA.

I will miss the IPA, the only MG beer I've been able to;

a ) pour 
b ) drink 
c ) enjoy

Kev


----------



## HoppingMad (10/7/09)

Shame that the IPA might take a back seat. I really like it. But I am a hophead!

Had the Steam Beer at the brewery a while back and thought - yep this will sell well to the lager drinking crowd and certainly is mild enough to satisfy the mainstream taste - but didn't knock my socks off. Might have been due to having a randallised Hightail Ale just prior though! :chug: The Steam Beer had some subtleties to the flavour that I admired though - it is indeed a well made beer, just not one I would buy in a 6 pack. 

Had one of their Pales last night at the George Public Bar in St Kilda and dunno if the line was skanked but it tasted like butterscotch in the mouth which worried me. A mate tasted that too. Is their Pale meant to taste like that? Maybe it is, just hadn't got that flavour when I tried it at the brewery. Odd one. 

Hopper.


----------



## Polar Beer (12/7/09)

kevo said:


> I have given MG so many tries over the years and everytime I get an overcabonated/infected beer *EXCEPT *for the IPA.
> 
> I will miss the IPA, the only MG beer I've been able to;
> 
> ...



That's a shame. I'd say the High Tail Ale is about my favourite Aussie beer. Very rarely get a bad one. 

Have also recently heard that MG may be releasing long necks (= about 750mls. Is 'long neck' a Victorianism?). Don't know which beer though.


----------



## O'Henry (12/7/09)

kevo said:


> I have given MG so many tries over the years and everytime I get an overcabonated/infected beer *EXCEPT *for the IPA.
> 
> I will miss the IPA, the only MG beer I've been able to;
> 
> ...



I'm right there with you Kev. All their beers have been rubbish from the bottle for me. Most of the time I don't get to the drinking stage. Haven't found the IPA though. We used to make people buy a bottle of Hightail for a laugh when we were at the pub just to see their faces when the beer turned to froth in the mouth. I thought maybe it was just the Hightail, but it seemed quite consistent across all the bottle beers of theirs we could find.


----------



## reVoxAHB (12/7/09)

I've been told they are dropping their Pale _not their_ IPA in favour of the new Steam Ale. 

You Goat IPA lovers can rest easy on this one. 

reVox


----------



## bum (12/7/09)

That seems strange to me. The Pale is the only one you can count on finding most places - wouldn't that translate to being their biggest seller?

Besides I reckon the Pale is a better beer. MG has a nerve even calling the other an IPA, IMO.


----------



## benny_bjc (12/7/09)

bum said:


> That seems strange to me. The Pale is the only one you can count on finding most places - wouldn't that translate to being their biggest seller?
> 
> Besides I reckon the Pale is a better beer. MG has a nerve even calling the other an IPA, IMO.



What do you mean... I thought the Mountain Goat IPA tasted better and had much more bitterness and kick then most other commonly available IPA's such as James Squire and the likes....

All the MG beers are great.... but my first try of the pale was very disappointing as it was infected.


----------



## benny_bjc (12/7/09)

Taken from Wikipedia:

Steam Ale
On July 3, 2009, it was announced that the brewery's fifth bottled beer (replacing the India Pale Ale) would be an organic Steam Ale.

Noooo they can't do this!!! I haven't tried the Steam Ale but I love the IPA and have only JUST found a bottle shop far away that stocks it!!!!!

Anyone explain what the steam ale is, style, taste, hops etc etc...?

Thanks


----------



## bum (12/7/09)

beer007 said:


> What do you mean... I thought the Mountain Goat IPA tasted better and had much more bitterness and kick then most other commonly available IPA's such as James Squire and the likes....



I had a MG IPA just last night. Immediately before it I had a Kooinda Pale. Stylistically, I couldn't split them. The bitterness of the MG IPA wasn't anywhere near what I'd expect of an IPA. Maybe I had a bottle that wasn't well looked after before it fell into my hands (I did buy it from a pretty reputable shop but these things have been known to happen).

Also, for what it is worth, I also think the JS is somewhat on the wimpy side but find it a vastly more enjoyable beer than the MG.

Again, IMO.


----------



## reVoxAHB (12/7/09)

Steam is the style of California Common. 

That's interesting news in the wiki entry regarding Steam takeover. Will follow up via my source as confirmation. Sounds legit enough and that, I was wrong. 

Swear we weren't drunk hand over fist when I was told of the manoeuvre.

reVox


----------



## mikem108 (13/7/09)

"Steam is the style of California Common. "
Having read that and tried one I would say it is a Steam beer in name only


----------



## Fourstar (13/7/09)

reVox said:


> Steam is the style of California Common.
> That's interesting news in the wiki entry regarding Steam takeover. Will follow up via my source as confirmation. Sounds legit enough and that, I was wrong.
> Swear we weren't drunk hand over fist when I was told of the manoeuvre.
> reVox



Umm.. am i missing something here? Isn't Steam Beer a C or TM of the Anchor Brewery in the US of A? Technically the beer they are producing is a California Common. IMO the only profile it has of a Cal Common (comparing to the Anchor Steam Beer benchmark) is the fruity yeast flavour/aroma and some of the maltiness, The hops are very subdued, (seems underhopped). The beer is very Kolsch/helles like in the malt profile, this is also backed up by the colour too! Its probably b/w 3-6SRM at the most. Cal Common should be Copper/amber.... Maybve they are just calling it a 'steam beer' as its using high temp lager yeast?


----------



## Stuster (13/7/09)

We were struck by it being more like a kolsch as well, Fourstar, at the 4th July at the Taphouse here in Sydney. According to the tasting blurb they had, it's not a lager yeast fermented warm though, but an ale yeast fermented cool. :lol: So why they call it a SteamTM beer I have no idea. :huh: Still, quite tasty and could be a good seller for them as it's one non-beer geeks might enjoy. B)


----------



## reVoxAHB (13/7/09)

I just got off the phone with Tom (sales) for Mtn. Goat. He said their Steam beer is going to replace _both_ the Pale and IPA, but the IPA will still be produced occasionally as a seasonal release, long neck 640ml bottle with the aim at it being a bigger and better IPA. The Steam beer will be certified organic, too. 

Cheers, 
reVox


----------



## bum (13/7/09)

Wow. Why don't they tip the Hightail down the toilet for a copyright infringement too and really bend their company over?


----------



## WildebeestAttack (13/7/09)

On the tasting notes at the 4th July US beers event at the Local Taphouse, St Kilda, the Goat Steam was described as been inspired by the US method of warm fermenting a lager yeast, but in reverse, going on the say it was an ale yeast done at a low temp. I'm tipping a Kolsch yeast from the taste. (That's if tasting notes can be believed).

Not a bad beer, just not very interesting either. More of a session beer.


----------



## notalent (13/7/09)

bum said:


> That seems strange to me. The Pale is the only one you can count on finding most places - wouldn't that translate to being their biggest seller?
> 
> Besides I reckon the Pale is a better beer. MG has a nerve even calling the other an IPA, IMO.



The brewery's volume seller is the Hightail. Always has been. Both in bottle and on tap.


----------



## Fourstar (13/7/09)

Stuster said:


> We were struck by it being more like a kolsch as well, Fourstar, at the 4th July at the Taphouse here in Sydney. According to the tasting blurb they had, it's not a lager yeast fermented warm though, but an ale yeast fermented cool. So why they call it a SteamTM beer I have no idea.





WildebeestAttack said:


> On the tasting notes at the 4th July US beers event at the Local Taphouse, St Kilda, the Goat Steam was described as been inspired by the US method of warm fermenting a lager yeast, but in reverse, going on the say it was an ale yeast done at a low temp. I'm tipping a Kolsch yeast from the taste. (That's if tasting notes can be believed).



Yeah it really threw me the 1st time i tried it @ the Goat open door/bar they have on Friday and Wednesdays. I saw steam beer on the rotational menu and thought fantastic! My house mate went and got 2 pints of it, returned and placed it down and i looked at it with awe :blink: . I said to my house mate "i think we were given the pale ale by mistake... tasted it... :blink: . Hmm yep, must be the steam beer with the fruitiness but i was rather confused all the same. All i could picture was a big pile of crushed specialty malts in the corner collecting cobwebs, as they where innoculating their fermenter with the kolsch/cal lager/hybrid yeast! 

Its a decent beer, more Kolsch/helles like as i said with the malt/hop bill. Definitely focused at the punters as all my friends who where with me at the US spec-tap-ular where head over heels for it.


----------



## Polar Beer (13/7/09)

Fourstar said:


> Definitely focused at the punters as all my friends who where with me at the US spec-tap-ular where head over heels for it.



And I think it should work well with the punters too. It's a clever combination. A reasonably priced, organic, easy drinking, boutique "steam" beer from a Melbourne micro. It could clean up in the wanna-be beer snob market. I can already hear my friends enthusiastically asking me if I've tried this. Being in bottles, it can also get into the cafe's, bars & restaurants.


----------



## Polar Beer (15/12/09)

Polar Beer said:


> And I think it should work well with the punters too. It's a clever combination. A reasonably priced, organic, easy drinking, boutique "steam" beer from a Melbourne micro. It could clean up in the wanna-be beer snob market. I can already hear my friends enthusiastically asking me if I've tried this. Being in bottles, it can also get into the cafe's, bars & restaurants.




From the Goat Army newsletter yesterday (14/12):

_Thanks for your support this year. We've had a mental 12 months
with changes on all fronts here at Goat. Feedback from the Army
on our whole repackaging process was unreal and much apprceiated.
The Steam Ale is being embraced more enthusiastically than we
ever dreamed and is *now outselling the Hightail in kegs and in
bottles*. Amazing. Have a great xmas and make sure you drink some
good beer._

I'm not one of those people who hates to say I told you so. Although not sure who I was telling exactly... 
I've heard they have had to brew offsite to keep up with orders. Wasn't a great fan at first, but I've warmed to this one. You can easily do a session on it. I'll be crying if it starts replacing the HTA in pubs though. 

Congrats to the Goat guys.

Cheers
Polar


----------



## .DJ. (15/12/09)

I had a few of these over the weekend..

Its an ale for the lager crowd Sessionable, yes.. Fantastic, no


----------



## Polar Beer (15/12/09)

.DJ. said:


> I had a few of these over the weekend..
> 
> Its an ale for the lager crowd Sessionable, yes.. Fantastic, no



Agree. 
It's 20 IBU's. Definatley one for the main stream.


----------



## Muggus (15/12/09)

I gotta say though, I do enjoy their Hightail ale more than the IPA, but its bit of a shame to see an IPA get replaced by a "steam" beer.
And I use the term "steam" loosely, because it's nothing like Anchor Steam or the Californian Common style which is generally an amber beer with a pronounced caramel maltiness. I'd say it's more of a "Cream" ale...as described by Ratebeer. http://www.ratebeer.com/beerstyles/cream-ale/35/


----------



## HoppingMad (15/12/09)

The goat Steam Beer is a plain beer with very little of anything.

But it will appeal to the masses and appears to have.

I think it will do way better than some of the other new 'plain' offerings out there. Tried some Coopers 62 Pilsener last week and think it's terrible. 

We had it at work (delivered free to the office when you register on their site) and the mainstream beer drinkers were choosing CUB product over it that was already in the fridge as they didn't like the taste either.

The Goat Boys have the right idea releasing this in time for summer as to the average punter's taste (not us) the Hightail is too dark and heavy. They want sessionable light and fluffy beer water and the Steam beer delivers. I don't agree with joe average but they pay MG's bills I guess.

I hope the boys never ditch the hightail and keep it going though. If that day ever came it would be terrible.

Hopper.


----------



## Fourstar (15/12/09)

HoppingMad said:


> The Goat Boys have the right idea releasing this in time for summer as to the average punter's taste (not us) the Hightail is too dark and heavy. They want sessionable light and fluffy beer water and the Steam beer delivers.* I don't agree with joe average but they pay MG's bills I guess.*



I think this is something we should be happy for. With mountain goat increasing their sales with the introduction of the Steam Ale we might be lucky to see their in-brewery roationals making it to the bottling line and an increased distribution nationally. Unfortunatly these rotationals rarely make it out of the warehouse but with their rebranded image the times might be changing.


----------



## BrenosBrews (15/12/09)

As a regular bottled beer it may be no longer but I had what I believe is a revamped, non-organic and much better IPA at the brewery maybe late October/Early November. Lots of Galaxy and Simcoe from memory.


----------



## Polar Beer (15/12/09)

BrenosBrews said:


> As a regular bottled beer it may be no longer but I had what I believe is a revamped, non-organic and much better IPA at the brewery maybe late October/Early November. Lots of Galaxy and Simcoe from memory.



Yeh. This topic is ages old now. The new IPA (only on tap in the brewery AFAIK) is definatley superior to the redundant bottled version IMO. At the time I put the OP, Goat hadn't brewed any of the new stuff.


----------



## Kai (15/12/09)

The first time I tried a bottle of Goat's steam it had a few faults to it but I could really see what they were aiming for. Since then I've had a few at the brewery and it was a simply marvellous beer; light, crisp yet with good mouthfeel & some great hop aroma and eminently sessionable. But unfortunately, just over the road at the Royston it was tasting mediocre again 

Bottom line to me is I don't care how many (or few) IBUs this beer has or how light-on it might seem, at its best it's a really good drinking ale. More of an 'anti steam' ale by the fermentation profile, but the beer itself more than makes up for that.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (15/12/09)

I agree with Kai - can't understand the "boring" or "uninteresting" comments - the steam beer is really good beer. well made, well balanced and tasty. Oh its not an IPA.. but who the hell wants to drink IPAs all the time? I love a good Lager, Kolsch, Cream Ale, Steam Beer (you will note they call it Steam _Ale_ .. not California Common, which is amber and a lager) And if the regular punters happen to like it too... well thats just a fantastic move on the part of the goat boys... they made a great tasting beer thats popular as well. Shame on them  

Anyway - I'm off to tip out the beers I have on tap - I've just learned that pilsners and cream ales and the like are too boring for a proper beer appreciator to drink and thats what my keggerator is full of at the moment.........

TB


----------



## ramu_gupta (15/12/09)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Anyway - I'm off to tip out the beers I have on tap - I've just learned that pilsners and cream ales and the like are too boring for a proper beer appreciator to drink and thats what my keggerator is full of at the moment.........



Wait til I bring my kegs around TB.. I'm all out.  
Had a great day brewing Tony's LCBA clone today. First time ever did I hit my target volume and gravity. Yippee.....


----------

